
The Myth of American Military Dominance - howard941
https://warontherocks.com/2019/08/the-myth-of-american-military-dominance/
======
vincentdm
Something I never understand when defence spending is compared: how do they
account for differences in PPP and different levels of grease/corruption?

E.g if the US spends twice as much as X on fighter planes, but they are built
in an uneconomic place because of politics and wages there are double than the
average of X. I would say it might mean it actually spends only half, no?

------
derp_dee_derp
This article is trying to claim that the Nazis only lost on the eastern front
because of the Soviets ("but the Soviet Union destroyed the largest portion of
the Nazi military and defeated the Army of Manchuria, Japan’s strongest ground
force.") But fails to mention that the US was actively supplying the Soviet
forces with food and equipment through the lend lease program.

A few paragraphs later they try to downplay the first gumf war
("Unfortunately, the first Gulf War was not a strong indicator of American
military power compared to other major powers") while completely failing to
mention that the iraqi army was considered top 5 world wide. The fact that the
US beat the Iraqis in such a short time frame was an "oh shit" moment that
caused a crisis of faith in the Soviet leaders and directly led to the
military overthrowing the Soviet Union.

This author seems to be trying to change history to fit his narrative by
cherry picking interpretations of events and making false claims about the
effectiveness of America's past allies and enemies.

